# Tough Love



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

To those of you who have met us;
You will know how devastated I am to tell you that

Jessica passed away on Tuesday 3rd August

Although she had been ill earlier in the year she had recovered enough to still go "glamping" with us and enjoy our trips out in the motorhome . We'd been to the Lakes last month and although tired from the activities seemed OK; we had no idea that she might be ill then.

In the past 3 weeks it became increasingly more difficult for her, as we now realise she was bleeding internally.

Our Vet Chris was very kind, supporting her and us until it became too much for her; though true to form; on the day she died she drank, ate, greeted visitors and played with her toys.

Thanks to Chris, She had a peaceful end to her life at home.

Since then I have had many kindly thoughts from my local dog walkers and many have quoted the "Rainbow Bridge" poem;
but I'd like to pass on another poem to others who are/ have been in my position.

Here goes, pass the tissues!

*If It Should Be*

If it should be I grow frail and weak
And pain would wake me from my sleep
Then you must do what must be done
For this last battle can't be won.

You will be sad I understand
Don't let grief then stay your hand
For this day more than all the rest
Your love and friendship stand the test.

We've had so many happy years
What is to come will hold no fears
You'll not want me to suffer, So
When the time comes please let me go.

I know in time you,too,will see
It is a kindness you do for me
Although my tail it's last has waved
From pain and suffering I've been saved.

Do not grieve that it should be you
Who has to decide this thing to do
We've been so close, we two, these years
Don't let your heart hold any tears.

R.I.P.
Jessica

Missing you loads 
Pam


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

So sorry and sad, our thoughts are with you.
B & M


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Pam

I really feel for you on on the loss of your beautiful Jessica.

I have 2 white boxers and my oldest boy, Monty, is nearly 13 and not in the best of health.

I watch him daily for signs he can no longer cope and dread the day when we have to make the decision.

Your poem really pulled at my heart strings!

I know you will have lots of very happy memories of Jessica and hope they can help heal the pain that you are no doubt feeling at the moment.

Regards

Lorna


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

So sorry. I am sure that you have some very happy memories.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Difficult though it is, an understanding vet makes the process go as best it can do. When the time comes the decision is easier when you know you have done the best by your pet rather than think of your own needs. Pam, you have obviously put of Jessica's needs first and foremost. I hope you can smile at the good memories rather than cry at what has had to happen recently.

Run free at the Bridge Jessica

Sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

So so sorry Pam  Jessica was a smashing dog and I know you are going to miss her terribly, big hug for you and run free Jessica at the bridge xx




Jacquie


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear your news, you did the right thing though I know I did the same for Rusty last year, and the poem is beautifull

RIP Jessica Run Free at the Bridge with your doggie friends


Anne


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Bella,
I first read your post while our darling Prince was lying at the vets on a drip. I was trying to put off the inevitable, but your poem made me realise that letting him go, to be free of fear and pain, was the only thing to do.

Thank you for helping me, my grief at the moment is unbearable, but I keep reading the poem and know I made the right decision.

Jackie


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss.
Rest in Peace Jessica.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. These pets leave a big empty space in our hearts but the space will soon be full of happy memories.
Thinking of you,
Lesley


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Prince, know how you are feeling as we lost Loki our Retriever last month. Dont know if we have done the right thing but have gone and bought a Jack Russell


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We/I have had to make the hard decision 4 times and after every one we/I said never again.


Here we are again we have "Evie" a spotty botty Dalmatian.

Throughly bonkers but in good health and 6 years old, so touch wood the hard decision wont have to be made for quite a few years yet.

I know how you feel and no matter how much folk say the hurt will pass it just changes into happy memories and then you will cope.

Take care.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We are really sorry to hear of your loss.

We have had these decisons on a number of occasions and we always say "never again" but we always do.

ATM we have a cat who has seen out, three dogs, four other cats, umpteen other pets and is simply "a real character".

He is a young at 18 but we are dreading the awful day.

Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Jessica R.I.P.*

Thank you to everyone who has posted here.

It is ,now, a week since Jessica passed away.

I have begun doing the "Dog Walk" again; thinking of happier times
with a lump in my throat and tears in my voice; as I meet my fellow local dog walkers and of course their dogs.

I've always hated it when someone was no longer seen; never knowing if it was due to illness of person or dog; so I was determined to meet and tell myself.

It hurts terribly but I know that Jessica and I had and have many friends out there.

Most importantly she was loved and in return gave lots of love back.

Pam


----------

